# Nerite Snail Quarantine?



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Just bought 2 nerite snails. How do i quarantine them? How long? Do i need meds? Help!!!!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

zfarsh said:


> Just bought 2 nerite snails. How do i quarantine them? How long? Do i need meds? Help!!!!


NO MEDS. Most/all meds affect snails negatively. Don't even put them into a tank that you commonly put meds into.

Snail parasites are said to be mostly species specific, and only affect other snails. There's very little in-depth info on this, and general consensus will likely be to put them in their tank after a slow acclimation.


----------

